# Blackberry cider for diarrhea and nausea



## 16795 (Aug 11, 2005)

Anyone tried blackberries, blackberry juice, or blackberry cider for diarrhea or nausea? A friend of our family also suffers from IBS and reccommended it to me. It is a great natural remedy! We buy it in bulk and give it to everyone we know who needs relief! It helps nausea and stops diarrhea super quick. It works better and quicker than any pills the doctor gave me. I know you can order it online, I even saw it on ebay the other day, but if you have a country store in your town, they might carry it. I haven't found it in the grocery stores yet, only the blackberries(which I have found to be really tart unless you pick them wild). This is such a great remedy and so little info is out there about it that I have made it my mission to tell people about it!!! Eating blackberries has the same effect, but it is super hard to eat them when you are nauseous! Another idea (takes some work) but you could buy or pick blackberries and have the juice canned yourself. If there is a canning plant or some sort of juicer in your area, and if they cook it before canning it, it should have a shelf life of 1-2 years and it keeps well in all temperatures. I tried that and decided I am too lazy so I buy it off the net! Hope this helps!!!


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

You aren't selling a "blackberry product" are you?Because I saw you post the same exact message at another IBS board.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.mothernature.com/Library/Booksh...Books/15/31.cfm seems to back this up as a potential natural remedy. http://www.health911.com/remedies/rem_diar.htm also lists it.K.


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

When I was a kid, my mother canned blackberries in a sugar syrup and would strain off the juice (syrup) and give it to me in hopes that it would help my daily D. I never noticed a difference.


----------



## 16795 (Aug 11, 2005)

I have posted this message or one similar to it here and on other websites. While I am not entirely anti-medicine, I do believe that we should use natural remedies whenever possible--it worked for the Native Americans! As I stated in my other posts, I kind of made it my mission to tell people about it.My family jokes that I should be a sales rep for the company that we buy it from b/c I tell everyone I know and even give away some of my bottles to friends to try, but no--I do not sell any kind of blackberry product. I didn't even give the website that I buy from and there are several companies that make it--and you can make it yourself. So sorry, but I am not in the business of picking wild blackberries and making it for other people--I am too lazy! LOLAnd again, as I stated in my other posts, you can make it yourself. All you need to do is find a canning plant with a juicer (our high school ag dept has one) and can your own. I am sorry that people do come in here selling things enough that it made you think that I was. I posted here only to share and try to help. Hopefully someone will be helped by it.


----------



## Catalina (May 17, 2004)

Ksohar, how much do you take, and how often? I hadn't heard of it before, but it's worth a try...Thanks.


----------



## 16795 (Aug 11, 2005)

I usually only drink a small glass (so maybe 8 ounces? Then I put the rest back in the fridge for the next day! I have had days where I had to drink it more than once, so you know it kind of fluctuates. But a good full cup is usually all I need. If I am having a bad day and feel kind of rumbly tummy, I drink it all pretty quickly, but sometimes I just kind of sip on it. I guess it probably depends from person to person, but that is how I use it. I actually have alot of home remedies and natural info about fruits and stuff like that and if you want to email me I can give it to you: ksohara2005###yahoo.com.


----------



## 17666 (Aug 11, 2005)

Ksohar--good for you for getting the word out! There is a book called "Field Guide to Medicinal Plants" that lists blackberries as a remedy for watery diarrhea--you should check it out for an interesting read. A friend showed it to me a couple of years ago and I have been using blackberry juice ever since. That same sweet friend canned some for me, but I couldn't drink it. If you do can it, you will need to add water and sugar or splenda to make it palatable! The juice that I buy is called blackberry nectar and the people that I buy from are actually trying to get a study done to prove that it helps stomach problems. Email me and let me know where you buy yours and we can compare notes! jessejones1998###yahoo.comAlso, do you know of any remedies for gas and bloating? I am in dire need, and I can't find anything on the market that helps me.


----------



## 18553 (Jul 16, 2005)

silentandsuffering you need to get a life! She said absolutely nothing in her first post that indicated she was promoting or selling anything! she is trying to help people like myself that suffer with D all the time! the info. she provided may be very helpful and I am going to see if I can find blackberry juice. Why so suspicious of someone who is trying to help when she didn't even name a product! I know people come on here and are trying to promote products all the time, and I say, good for them! If you go out and try something they are trying to sell, and it works, then great, you keep using it. If they are selling something that doesn't work, then you never buy it again and they never make money if the product doesn't work. I don't understand the problem here?


----------



## 20633 (Aug 8, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by silentsufferersuffering:You aren't selling a "blackberry product" are you?Because I saw you post the same exact message at another IBS board.


Thanks for speaking my mind silent


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

> quote:Medicinal Plants


 well isnt the another board for diarrhoea? blackberries are a very old cure for D... older than honey healing wounds... i know manuka (sp) helps alot of people with IBS D so does slippery elm but note i dont sell them, i liek tryin to help other people... none of us would get any better if we didnt share what we knew and isnt this what these forums are for? support, help and advice?


----------



## 20127 (Jul 26, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by ksohar05:And again, as I stated in my other posts, you can make it yourself. All you need to do is find a canning plant with a juicer (our high school ag dept has one) and can your own. I am sorry that people do come in here selling things enough that it made you think that I was. I posted here only to share and try to help. Hopefully someone will be helped by it.


I think it's great that you want to help other people, it's a shame that this sort of consideration has been mistaken for a selling technique (even though you explain how to make it and don't mention any product name, two major problems if you're trying to sell something!)I'm definetly going to give it a try, thanks for the tip!


----------



## 16795 (Aug 11, 2005)

I have another question. During an episode that led to a colonoscopy I had a bloody bowel movement. After the colonoscopy, the doctor told me that it was an internal hemmorhoid that ruptured. But it was alot of blood! I had cramping like normal diarrhea, but when I went to the bathroom, it was all blood. That has only happened a few times since then, but I had a horrible one last night. I didn't eat anything abnormal last night or yesterday but I was so sick last night I wanted to curl up and die! My stomach hurt much much worse than normal diarrhea and I even took medicine with my blackberry cider and nothing helped. Then I did go to the bathroom 3 or 4 times with watery diarrhea and then I went the last 2 times with nothing but blood. I mean it was like 2 cups of blood. That much blood really scares me. Has anyone else had this happen? What did your doctor tell you? I am wondering if I should go back, but if it really is a ruptured internal hemmorhoid again--there isn't anything they can do about that (so I hate to waste a good ole colonoscopy you know?) Anyway, if anyone else has had a similar episode--please write back and let me know what you think!! I know I should go back to the doc but I would really like someone else's opinion first.Thanks guys!


----------



## 14988 (Aug 10, 2005)

Ever looked into Crohn's Disease? That's a symptom. A friend has it & loses a lot of weight because it's too painful to eat. I think there are actually pockets in the intestines, so if you already had tests done you will know.


----------



## 16795 (Aug 11, 2005)

I never went any further than IBS and internal hemmorhoids rupturing. I never was satisfied with what the doc told me but I was relatively young and naive at the time, so I didn't vocally question it--just had doubts you know? Anyway, I don't lose weight ( I would like to have that problem!) But, I was never tested for Crohn's, so I guess I should go back to the doc--just not really looking forward to it!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Um...usually the colonoscopy looks for evidence of Crohn's it is one of the tests they do to diagnose that.Did they at any time during this do a standard blood test, or looked at one from a regular physical. One part of the standard how many blood cells do you have called the "Sedimentation Rate" is a pretty good indicator that inflamation is going on in the body.If your colonoscopy was clean and your Sed rate was normal it makes more sense that the blood probably came from the hemarrhoid.There is no "specific" test that would say this is a Crohn's test. But tests they do in regular screening for GI bleeding typically rule it in or rule it out.K.


----------



## 14988 (Aug 10, 2005)

yes you're right. Colonoscopy may show it. I got flex sig & they were looking for pockets or abnormalities & that only goes in a little ways. The doc said "Look at that on the monitor, clean as can be". I almost yelled "then get the hell out of there!" Good luck back at the doctor.


----------



## 16795 (Aug 11, 2005)

I guess I will just have to go back to doctor














!! The last colonoscopy was so long ago, that I don't remember what kind of tests they ran or anything like that. The only thing I remember--or that I was told was that the bleeding came from the internal hemmorhoid. So I am sure that if it is standard, they ran the proper tests. It just really bothers me that it is so much blood at one time. I guess I should just try and find an internal hemmorhoid website and read up on that.







Thanks for your help, and please if anyone else has had bleeding please still write me!


----------



## 16795 (Aug 11, 2005)

I forgot to ask, what is the difference between Crohn's and IBS and is there a crohn's website that I could look into it at?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Crohn's is an inflamatory bowel disease that can lead to serious complications some which may require surgery to repair. Often people with Crohn's have to be on immune suppressing medication to control the disease (although it can be mild and some people can control it with lifestyle changes)IBS is a functional disease. There are no serious complications (no surgery, it can muck up quality of life, but doesn't really do anything serious to your health)Both can cause diarrrhea.Crohn's also can cause bleeding, uncontrollable weight loss unrelated to diet, pain that wakes you up at night, etc.We have a secton on this board for people with crohn's and ulcerative colitisCrohn's and colitis siteshttp://digestive.niddk.nih.gov/ddiseases/pubs/crohns/http://www.ccfa.org/Hemorrhoidshttp://www.gicare.com/pated/ecdgs10.htmhttp://www.cnn.com/HEALTH/library/DS/00096.htmlhttp://www.hemorrhoid.net/hemorrhoids.phpK.


----------



## 16795 (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks for the info! After reviewing the Crohn's websites, I don't really think that is what it is, but I have made a doctor's appointment







. I am still having worse than normal diarrhea, but thankfully no more blood. I am supposed to go in next week to the doc. Wish me luck!


----------

